# 'Sto - 'sta... sono abbreviazioni nazionali?



## Dulcinea

Ciao a tutti, 
sto cercando di capire se l'abbreviazione dei pronomi dimostrativi *questo, questa,* ecc. in *'sto e 'sta *rimanda necessariamente ad una parlata centro-meridionale. Personalmente credo di no (non mi suona male un milanese che dica "devo mettermi a far 'sta cosa"), ma vorrei che mi confermaste.

Grazie mille.


----------



## irene.acler

Ciao. Io ti posso dire che qui da queste parti (Trentino) si usa ampiamente l'abbreviazione, sia quando parliamo in italiano sia quando usiamo il dialetto.


----------



## la italianilla

_ 'Sto, 'sta, 'sti e 'ste_ -> sono dette _forme aferetiche_ degli aggettivi dimostrativi questo/a/e/i. 
Sono sicuramente stati accettati pienamente nel linguaggio colloquiale e/o quotidiano. Molti li scrivono anche senza gli apostrofi, anche se io preferisco metterli, più che altro per evitare che qualcuno (esempio: uno straniero che studia la nostra lingua) possa confonderli con le forme "sto" e "sta" del verbo _stare_. 
Queste forme in passato hanno influenzato diversi fenomeni. Per esempio ricordo che un mio insegnante fece l'esempio di "questa sera", per poi mostrare il ruolo della forma aferetica "sta sera", fino ad arrivare alla forma odierna "stasera".


----------



## Dulcinea

Grazie ad entrambe per l'aiuto!


----------



## rocamadour

la italianilla said:


> _ 'Sto, 'sta, 'sti e 'ste_ -> sono dette _forme aferetiche_ degli aggettivi dimostrativi questo/a/e/i.
> Sono sicuramente stati accettati pienamente nel linguaggio colloquiale e/o quotidiano. Molti li scrivono anche senza gli apostrofi, anche se io preferisco metterli, più che altro per evitare che qualcuno (esempio: uno straniero che studia la nostra lingua) possa confonderli con le forme "sto" e "sta" del verbo _stare_.
> Queste forme in passato hanno influenzato diversi fenomeni. Per esempio ricordo che un mio insegnante fece l'esempio di "questa sera", per poi mostrare il ruolo della forma aferetica "sta sera", fino ad arrivare alla forma odierna "stasera".


 
Ottima, la spiegazione di la italianilla. 
Aggiungerei che, a quanto mi risulta, questo uso non ha confini regionali (l'unico "confine" è quello della quotidianità/colloquialità)
Ciao!


----------



## la italianilla

Grazie rocamadour...sono le mie reminiscenze del liceo 
Mi son scordata di scrivere che a Roma è strausato. Seguito a volte da un raddoppiamento. Per esempio alcuni amici romani dicono:
_Questa barca -> 'sta bbarca_.
Ho una domanda per i romani: voi pensate sia corretto mettere l'apostrofo o  va bene tranquillamente anche senza? Lo chiedo perché quando li vedo scrivere, noto che loro non lo mettono praticamente mai.


----------



## Montesacro

la italianilla said:


> Grazie rocamadour...sono le mie reminiscenze del liceo
> Mi son scordata di scrivere che a Roma è strausato. Seguito a volte da un raddoppiamento. Per esempio alcuni amici romani dicono:
> _Questa barca -> 'sta bbarca_.
> Ho una domanda per i romani: voi pensate sia corretto mettere l'apostrofo o va bene tranquillamente anche senza? Lo chiedo perché quando li vedo scrivere, noto che loro non lo mettono praticamente mai.


 


Ciao Italianilla, rispondo in quanto chiamato in causa...
Quando si scrive in italiano meglio senz'altro usare l'apostrofo. Però in una frase in romanesco se ne può fare tranquillamente a meno. 

Ah, riguardo il raddoppiamento: fai attenzione che a Roma le forme 'sto, 'sta, 'ste, 'sti non vogliono *mai* il raddoppiamento sintattico. 
Il tuo esempio della barca è valido per un motivo completamente diverso: le _b_ intervocaliche (e anche la _g_ di magica) sono sempre pronunciate doppie.
Vogliono il raddoppiamento sintattico invece le voci _sto _e_ sta_ dal verbo stare:
sto bene => stobbène
sta fuori => staffuori
ma questo accade anche in italiano standard.


----------



## Dulcinea

Quindi mi confermate che questa frase non suona romana?

Che bello 'sto disegno... chi l'ha fatto?”


----------



## Cnaeius

Dulcinea said:


> Quindi mi confermate che questa frase non suona romana?
> 
> Che bello 'sto disegno... chi l'ha fatto?”



Da parte mia confermo


----------



## sam1978

rocamadour said:


> Ottima, la spiegazione di la italianilla.
> Aggiungerei che, a quanto mi risulta, questo uso non ha confini regionali (l'unico "confine" è quello della quotidianità/colloquialità)
> Ciao!


Confermo anch'io! Anzi, qui da noi sono usatissime!


----------



## bubu7

Montesacro said:


> Quando si scrive in italiano meglio senz'altro usare l'apostrofo.


Sottolineo che, in italiano, _'sto_ al posto di _questo_ si può usare solo in un registro colloquiale e non nella lingua standard.


----------



## la italianilla

Montesacro said:


> Ciao Italianilla, rispondo in quanto chiamato in causa...
> Quando si scrive in italiano meglio senz'altro usare l'apostrofo. Però in una frase in romanesco se ne può fare tranquillamente a meno.
> 
> Ah, riguardo il raddoppiamento: fai attenzione che a Roma le forme 'sto, 'sta, 'ste, 'sti non vogliono *mai* il raddoppiamento sintattico.
> Il tuo esempio della barca è valido per un motivo completamente diverso: le _b_ intervocaliche (e anche la _g_ di magica) sono sempre pronunciate doppie.
> Vogliono il raddoppiamento sintattico invece le voci _sto _e_ sta_ dal verbo stare:
> sto bene => stobbène
> sta fuori => staffuori
> ma questo accade anche in italiano standard.



Grazie Montesacro, la tua spiegazione sulla _b_ e la _g_ nel romanesco è stata molto istruttiva! 



bubu7 said:


> Sottolineo che, in italiano, _'sto_ al posto di _questo_ si può usare solo in un registro colloquiale e non nella lingua standard.



Sì certo, in un documento ufficiale o in un qualunque testo formale non sarebbero sicuramente adatti!


----------



## ostrica

Salve,
qualche rassicurazione sull'uso dell'apostrofo in *'sto *e *'sta*? Leggo sopra che pare sia usato anche senza. Erroneamente?

grazie,
un saluto


----------



## infinite sadness

I vocabolari portano ambedue le forme, con apostrofo e senza apostrofo, quindi non direi che è errato.


----------



## Necsus

A quanto mi risulta, nessuna regola grammaticale prevede che l'aferesi debba essere contrassegnata da apostrofo, ma è accettata anche la forma _'sto/'sta_ per la possibile, anche se improbabile, confusione con le voci del verbo _stare_. In proposito ecco l'estratto di un esauriente intervento di Serianni su _La Crusca per voi_:
[...] senza alcun segno diacritico oppure con l’apostrofo iniziale (che segnala l’avvenuta aferesi) per evitare confusioni con le voci del verbo _stare_. In genere, il contesto è più che sufficiente per far capire di quale _sto_ si tratti ed è forse preferibile non contrassegnare in alcun modo l’aggettivo dimostrativo: [...]


----------



## laurentius87

A Torino è normalmente usata l'aferesi, non credo sia un tratto marcatamente locale!


----------



## One1

la italianilla said:


> Grazie rocamadour...sono le mie reminiscenze del liceo
> Mi son scordata di scrivere che a Roma è strausato. Seguito a volte da un raddoppiamento. Per esempio alcuni amici romani dicono:
> _Questa barca -> 'sta bbarca_.
> Ho una domanda per i romani: voi pensate sia corretto mettere l'apostrofo o  va bene tranquillamente anche senza? Lo chiedo perché quando li vedo scrivere, noto che loro non lo mettono praticamente mai.



'stica...


----------



## marco.cur

Da noi non si usa.


----------



## olaszinho

Credo che si usi un po' dappertutto, forse non in Sardegna, come ha affermato il nostro amico Marco-cur. Ad ogni modo quando lo sento ultilizzare, mi sembra che si parli al bar dello sport: lo considero un linguaggio estremamente colloquiale, familiare, da amici intimi. Sarò un purista, ma fondamentalmente a me suona poco corretto ed anche un po' sciatto: se poi lo usano politici o uomini di cultura, e non faccio nomi, mi cadono le braccia. Un vantaggio potrebbe averlo: in futuro si distinguerà fra 'sto = questo aggettivo da questo pronome che non subisce l'abbrevizione. Per il momento non riesco comunque ad usarlo.


----------



## pangiro

Montesacro said:


> ....sta fuori => staffuori....



Condivido appieno il contenuto del suo articolo, o quasi. Resto unicamente assai perplesso sul richiamato "staffuori"; in romanesco, infatti, si usa "stà de fora". V. ad es. Belli:
[...]
Armanco sce potemo arzà a bbon’ora,
pe annà a bbeve cuer goccio d’acquavita.
E ppoi viè Mmarzo, e se pò stà de fora
a ffà ddu’ passatelle e una partita.
[...]


----------



## giginho

laurentius87 said:


> A Torino è normalmente usata l'aferesi, non credo sia un tratto marcatamente locale!



Quoto la concittadina!


----------



## longplay

Ho qualche difficoltà specie col romanesco : sto,sta< stare e sto,sta < questo, questa. Nel Belli ci sono tutt'e  due : 'sta buggera....stà de fora. 
Mi sa che mi devo rileggere tutti i post...! Ciao.


----------



## Youngfun

Nel romanesco moderno si usano entrambe le forme, sia quella tradizionale "sta (d)de fora" sia quella italianizzata "sta (f)fori".

Secondo me è sempre meglio mettere l'apostrofo per distinguerli dalla voce del verbo stare.
Per esempio: 
1. Guarda, sto qua! (io sto qua)
2. Guarda 'sto qua! (questo qua)


----------



## violadaprile

Non metto l'apostrofo e li uso normalmente.

Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa significa "italiano standard" ...
Se scrivo un atto legale non li uso, significa questo?
Eppure se scrivo un articolo sì, li uso e li abuso, spesso mi piace "gigionare" e giocare con le parole.
In barba all' "italiano stendardo"


----------



## Montesacro

pangiro said:


> Originally Posted by *Montesacro*
> ....sta fuori => staffuori....
> 
> 
> Condivido appieno il contenuto del suo articolo, o quasi. Resto unicamente assai perplesso sul richiamato "staffuori"; in romanesco, infatti, si usa "stà de fora"
> [...]



Non stavo parlando di romanesco; stavo parlando di pronuncia romana dell'italiano (coincidente nei casi citati con la pronuncia standard).


----------



## Maioneselover

olaszinho said:


> Credo che si usi un po' dappertutto, forse non in Sardegna, come ha affermato il nostro amico Marco-cur. Ad ogni modo quando lo sento ultilizzare, mi sembra che si parli al bar dello sport: lo considero un linguaggio estremamente colloquiale, familiare, da amici intimi. Sarò un purista, ma fondamentalmente a me suona poco corretto ed anche un po' sciatto: se poi lo usano politici o uomini di cultura, e non faccio nomi, mi cadono le braccia. Un vantaggio potrebbe averlo: in futuro si distinguerà fra 'sto = questo aggettivo da questo pronome che non subisce l'abbrevizione. Per il momento non riesco comunque ad usarlo.



Non mi sento di dire in tutta la Sicilia, ma nella mia provincia senza dubbio. Stu = aggettivo, chistu = pronome, categorico; così anche ssu e ddu. E non sono geminanti.


----------

